# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Can't delete rows on a spreadsheet

## sandrav

I'm having a huge problem with a spreadsheet I've inherited.  I need to delete rows and I've tried everything - unlocked format, removed filter.  It may be real basic but I'm lost!
I've attached part of the spreadsheet. 

Please help!
Thanks
Sandra

----------


## oeldere

Maybe you can tell the forummembers witch rows you want to delete (on which conditions).

----------


## RHCPgergo

Hi,

I'm not sure cause I'm using excel 2003, but I think your workbook might be protected. Go to the review tab and unprotect it.

Wow, that workbook is a mess...  :EEK!: 

Edit: found a way to delete (although still in xl2003): There is a list toolbar appearing when you select a cell on the left. From that you can click list/delete/row. Maybe that helps?

----------


## sandrav

I want to delete say rows 88-122.

RHCPgergo. I tried that.  It would let me delete a cell and shift is up but no a row.

----------


## RHCPgergo

I think I found it. There are some lists in the first few columns of your worksheet. Click on every single one of them and remove them. In Excel 2003 you can do that by selecting a cell in the list --> data --> list --> convert to range --> OK. Don't know about newer versions.

----------


## sandrav

Thanks but I'm using 2010.

----------


## RHCPgergo

Ok here it is in 2010. Click home --> Find & Select (on the right side) --> Go To... --> Select Table1

You will see that a column of data is selected. Right click on it -->  Table --> Convert to Range --> OK

Repeat that for all tables and you're done.

Phew!  :Smilie:

----------


## sandrav

That's it.  Thanks so much!!

----------


## exp123

FIX 1 : Can’t Insert Or Delete Sheet Rows And Columns In Excel 2013

1. Press W8K + R and and type following into Run dialog box, press Enter:

    %appdata%\Microsoft\Excel

2. Next, in the Excel folder so opened, you’ll find that there is an Excel15.xlb file along with XLSTART folder. All you need to do here is to rename Excel15.xlb file to Excel15.old file.

Reboot the machine now and you must be now able to manipulate sheet rows and columns with Insert and Delete options. If the issue still persists, move on to FIX 2 mentioned below.

    FIX 2 : Can’t Insert Or Delete Sheet Rows And Columns In Excel 2013

NOTE : Making mistakes while manipulating registry could affect your system adversely. So be careful while editing registry entries, also its better to create a System Restore point before proceeding.

1. Press W8K + R and put regedit in Run dialog box to open Registry Editor (if you’re not familiar with Registry Editor, then click here). Click OK.

RegistryEditor

2. In the left pane of Registry Editor window, navigate here:

    HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\15.0\Excel\Options

3. In the left pane of this registry location, highlight Options key and right click on it, select Delete. You can now close Registry Editor and restart the machine. After rebooting the system, launch a new instance of Excel and you’ll observe that you can use Insert and Delete options without any problem:

----------


## john55

10-30.2012

is time travel possible?! lol

----------


## wendy3280

Thank you so so much RHCPgergo !!!  This was very frustrating until I did this !!

----------

